# Guide to the current medical standards of fitness to drive + BG testing requirements



## Northerner (Jul 17, 2012)

This updates each time there is a change in advice. 

http://www.dft.gov.uk/dvla/medical/ataglance.aspx

And this is a 'rapid review' of the DVLA blood glucose monitoring requirements for people with diabetes:

http://www.npc.nhs.uk/rapidreview/?p=4937

(thanks to Pumper_Sue for providing link and suggesting sticky)


----------

